# Golf7 1,2TSI needs 1l Oil in 15000miles. Is it normal?



## Christian123 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi,
I want to change my Oil to Liquimoly top 4100 in 0W40. Is it possible and better as the VW standard? Which label use VW in standard? 

I never needs oil between oil changes and I asked how much oil use is normal at your cars. 1litre of 15000miles is in my opinion to much!?

Best wishes
Chris

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thinking at 15K miles you're well past the change interval so all bets are off. Lets see what others say.


----------

